# Site or sosta open in Feb. nr Genoa?



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

We are in sicily but due to awful journey down think we will return to genoa by ferry in february. Anyone know of good sosta or site open nr genoa that time of year? the ferry does not get in till 6pm so do not wish to travel far. Any suggestions welcome thanks richard.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, We did the same at the beginning of this year, however, we couldn't find a sosti nearby. There are some ACSI campsites open going towards the French border but we were heading north to Switzerland and ended up staying on a motorway service station amongst the lorries. We had no problems and slept well, it was about 20 or 30k north of Genoa.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Could try this one, 30 mins from Genoa. They speak English as well.

http://www.campingmiraflores.it/english/camping.htm

Bob


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sosta open in Feb*

If you are heading for France there is a nice little town called 
Arenzano, from memory about 30 mins on the road from Genoa,
with a municipal Sosta, which is part of the carpark in the centre, 
a stone's throw from the seafront, and next to a useful little supermarket.

N 44.24'08 E 8.41'03

Helen


----------

